# Dankung Red / Green 3060 tubes?



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone tried these? I am trying to find myself a tube set to shoot heavier ammo (44 cal ) and I'm not a fan of the spaghetti congestion I get from looped 1842 and 1745's as well as the inaccuracy I get from shooting doubled/looped. I've seen some videos showing that these tubes get 230+ fps with such ammo, what I want to know Is can they be psuedoed on to the fork as I use the pseudo (1 inch) technique to tie my tubes to the fork? Or are they like Thera tube silver in which the rubber is hard enough to not be able to fold over ? I would appreciate if you guys can share your experiences with these tubes, it seems like they are on sale on the Dankung website. Thanks !


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I think 3060 is very good for Trumark slingshot series .

Am I right?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah but it's being sold on Dankung website, and I sure as hell know that the Chinese don't shoot trumark wire frames


----------



## Bastunas (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello and happy christmas can someone explain what diameter are Red's tubes? in video they got 300 fps with 3/8 ball i want to get this single tubes.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bastunas said:


> Hello and happy christmas can someone explain what diameter are Red's tubes? in video they got 300 fps with 3/8 ball i want to get this single tubes.


Welcome to the forum.

Per the video, he was shooting Dankung Red Tapers.

The Dankung link -- http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/4-tapered-tubings-2050-2060_1218

I think they are available in the UK -- https://www.proshotcatapults.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=346

As I understand it , they are 3060 customized so the outer wall tapers from 60 to 50.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Try orange duo duo tubing.


----------



## Bastunas (Dec 18, 2015)

what is mean tapered ? can i make it myself?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

theTurk said:


> Has anyone tried these? I am trying to find myself a tube set to shoot heavier ammo (44 cal ) and I'm not a fan of the spaghetti congestion I get from looped 1842 and 1745's as well as the inaccuracy I get from shooting doubled/looped. I've seen some videos showing that these tubes get 230+ fps with such ammo, what I want to know Is can they be psuedoed on to the fork as I use the pseudo (1 inch) technique to tie my tubes to the fork? Or are they like Thera tube silver in which the rubber is hard enough to not be able to fold over ? I would appreciate if you guys can share your experiences with these tubes, it seems like they are on sale on the Dankung website. Thanks !


I am not sure of the particular pseudo technique you are referring to but the green dankung 3060 I have is super pliable and folds easily. If you post some pictures of your attachment I can try it with my stuff and report back to you, hope this helps


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bastunas said:


> what is mean tapered ? can i make it myself?


These tapered tubes are the result of a factory process, I think a dipping process, that maintains a consistent inside diameter while the outside diameter tapers evenly from 60 to 50 over the length of the tube (about 20cm).

Individual shooters like us can create pseudo-tapered tubes by using an extra long tube (normal length plus 25-50 percent) and forming the extra length into a loop to attach at the forks. The performance is similar. Dankung 1842 or 1745 in pseudo-taper may perform similar to the factory tapers used in the video. Many shooters have posted about using pseudo-tapered tubes.


----------



## Bastunas (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you for info, I just order lot tubes and waiting test


----------

